

Giant 3D Printer Builds Homes in 20 Hours - mtgx
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/3D-Printer-Homes-housing-printing,16620.html

======
allaun1
They need to hire a professional web designer. The web page looks like
something that was resurrected from geocities.

